# Cold air intake



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Has anyone found anyone other than AEM that makes a non oiled cold air intake? My intake tube on the stock one is cracked, and of course you just can't get the intake tube at the dealer. You have to buy the whole intake, at least thats what I was told. The AEM would actually be cheaper. Just wondering if anyone has anything different, or knows of anyone else who makes one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm running a K&N intake, but with an AMSOIL filter, which is a dry-flow filter.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I have an K&N intake but have an AFE filter on.

As far as I know you have to choices, either the AEM or the K&N intake.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

15CruzeTD said:


> I have an K&N intake but have an AFE filter on.
> 
> As far as I know you have to choices, either the AEM or the K&N intake.


Out of curiosity, why wouldn't you buy the AEM then and use their filter, instead of buying the k&n and replacing the filter?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Just curious what a CAI would do for a Cruze Diesel besides making it a bit noisier under the hood and burp a lot? I have not seen any performance improvement results.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks like you can get just the tube and it's way cheaper than a CAI ( put 2014, no idea what year yours is but I'm sure there's not much difference in the airbox parts): Air Intake for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com

The AEM intake is $235: AEM® - Aluminum Cold Air Intake System with Red Filter

The K&N is $225: K&N® - 69 Series Typhoon® Aluminum Cold Air Intake System with Red Filter


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

kbarzo said:


> Out of curiosity, why wouldn't you buy the AEM then and use their filter, instead of buying the k&n and replacing the filter?


Personally I liked the K&N setup better than than AEM and then I could put on what filter I wanted.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

sailurman said:


> Just curious what a CAI would do for a Cruze Diesel besides making it a bit noisier under the hood and burp a lot? I have not seen any performance improvement results.


Other than noise not much. K&N says a horsepower increase according to their dyno sheets they gave along but I would say that is a joke.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

sailurman said:


> Just curious what a CAI would do for a Cruze Diesel besides making it a bit noisier under the hood and burp a lot? I have not seen any performance improvement results.


As I stated in my original post, the stock replacement air intake would cost more than an aftermarket set up, so I figured why not go with aftermarket. Can you just add to the discussion, rather than create commotion?


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

WillL84 said:


> Looks like you can get just the tube and it's way cheaper than a CAI ( put 2014, no idea what year yours is but I'm sure there's not much difference in the airbox parts): Air Intake for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> The AEM intake is $235: AEM® - Aluminum Cold Air Intake System with Red Filter
> 
> The K&N is $225: K&N® - 69 Series Typhoon® Aluminum Cold Air Intake System with Red Filter


Perfect. The dealer I went to told me only the whole intake was available.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> Other than noise not much. K&N says a horsepower increase according to their dyno sheets they gave along but I would say that is a joke.


You can do 2 back to back runs and get different results.
Im sure they’re real but it’s confirmation bias.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> You can do 2 back to back runs and get different results.


That's what I've always thought. I've done enough lab work in my life to know that a few percentage points of variation - ie, 5 HP - between test runs is pretty typical.

That said, I think I paid 9 bucks for that after-market breather I put on my 1974 F100 when I was 16 years old 

Doug

.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> You can do 2 back to back runs and get different results.
> Im sure they’re real but it’s confirmation bias.


In my years of running a dyno on motorcycles differences of 5%+ are common between runs. We'd usually do either 3 or 5 runs then average them to get an idea.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's exaggerated even more on newer vehicles due to fuel limiting procedures. The first dyno run can be low since its not warmed up, the second high because it is warmed up, and then the third low again because its doing some sort of internal test.

And then there's just random variations in the air... Uncontrollable random fluctuations. Some advanced temp controls can help that but I doubt we will see them roll out before EVs take over. HCCI would be ideal but I don't think that is possible without a spark plug diesel-gas hybrid setup.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - the CAI on most new vehicles are just a means to make more intake/turbo noise, since the car generally has a set target of what amount of power it wants to make, and stock intake tracts are very low restriction to begin with these days.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

kbarzo said:


> As I stated in my original post, the stock replacement air intake would cost more than an aftermarket set up, so I figured why not go with aftermarket. Can you just add to the discussion, rather than create commotion?


I was curious, that's what we do here. So don't get your panties in a bunch Esther!


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

sailurman said:


> I was curious, that's what we do here. So don't get your panties in a bunch Esther!


Esther sounds like a name of someone in your era. If I wanted to be questioned about why I wanted an aftermarket air intake as opposed to a stock one, I would of asked the pros and cons. Never mind the troll folks, and back to the good useful info. Thanks.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay Britney.... better? And so quick with the butt hurt Troll comeback. If I cared two poops about your opinion I'd be hurt! Happy Times.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Just keep it on topic grandpa earl. If I wanted to know what an aftermarket air intake would do for my car, I would of asked. That wasn't my purpose for the discussion. I guess I should of started a topic on deletes so I could hear you whine constantly about how bad it is for your grandchildren and blah blah blah.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Getting it back on topic, just to summarize for those who might search this later on: the CAI won't do much in the way of performance, but it sounds cool as hell, if you like _a lot_ of extra noise.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

I know that there is no performance gain from it. That was not my question though. I was just looking for any different manufacturers of cold air intakes other than OEM preferably that came with a non oiled filter. The only 2 that I could find were k&n and AEM. As I stated previously, I was told by the dealer that I had to buy the whole intake including the box, but now that someone posted I could just buy the tube, I might just go that route. The AEM is only about $120 more for the whole kit compared to just a new OEM tube.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, AEM would be your ticket for a dryflow filter - or the K&N with a different filter, like I am running. I don't think anyone else made intakes for the car.


----------

